# Look at our Shiny New Icon!!!



## the Jester (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks, Michael, I like it!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2004)

The irony is thick......


----------



## ASH (Mar 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The irony is thick......



 Very!


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm...new Hive thread, new Hive icon, new beginnings for all!! 

It is official, '_Lady Killers_' (the new Tom Hanks movie) is BRILLIANT!  _SIMPLY *BRILLIANT*_!!

GO SEE IT!


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm. Has anyone seen_ Starsky and Hutch_ yet?


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 27, 2004)

No, but I've just seen _Lady Killers_  It is absolutely BRILLIANT!!!  Steve, you must go see it!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2004)

Isn't that done by the Coen Bros., the same guys who brought us _Fargo_?


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 27, 2004)

Well alright. If you say so, Angcuru. I'll put it on my list. You ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah, sometime around 6, right?


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeppers.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 27, 2004)

Howdy, folks!

Still can't believe that the party beat the game last week.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 27, 2004)

Ooooh, Ash, you're getting daring with the avatars there.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 27, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Isn't that done by the Coen Bros., the same guys who brought us _Fargo_?



Yes indeed.


----------



## ASH (Mar 27, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ooooh, Ash, you're getting daring with the avatars there.




Yeah..not to terribly daring though. Its called Mystery girl.
 I really like it. I am not sure but I think that I have seen it as an avatar before, but I cant remember where.
I am an avatar junkie..

I loved the last one, but after a while its time for change.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd like to try some new avatars too, but we don't have much but anime stuff on the computer, which I'm not really into.

I haven't had much luck in searching for good ones either.


----------



## ASH (Mar 27, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I'd like to try some new avatars too, but we don't have much but anime stuff on the computer, which I'm not really into.
> 
> I haven't had much luck in searching for good ones either.




I just go to Google and use their image search then type in key words.. I found this one when i typed in _Avatar_ then searched with in the results with the key word _girl_. 

This can cause you to get a lot of naughty pictures too, but you can deal with that by using the safe search option.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 27, 2004)

That's a good idea, I'll have to try it.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 27, 2004)

My avatar is too precious to me to change.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 28, 2004)

speaking of movies, have you seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind? that was amazing, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 28, 2004)

I've given up on Jim Carry films.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 29, 2004)

I do wanna go see Dawn of the Dead here in the next week or so.


----------



## ASH (Mar 29, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I've given up on Jim Carry films.




I really like most of Jim Carreys films. I hated the earlier ones, like Dumb and Dumber, Ace Ventura, and  The Mask.  But i liked Liar Liar and Bruce Almighty, My, Myself and Irene wasnt even that bad. I prefer him in more serious roles though. I think he is an incredible actor that could play anything he wanted..The movie that he played Andy Kaufman (cant remember the name) is, IMO one of his best.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Mar 30, 2004)

I think i like Jim Carey in Serious ones more too, even though his spontaneity is hilarious at times.

Oh, and I may stay around here again


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 30, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> The movie that he played Andy Kaufman (cant remember the name) is, IMO one of his best.



_Man In The Moon._

And as an aside, I think it is safe to say that I am the first Hiver to cut himself shaving with a Damascus Steel Folding Knife.   

"Sharp Enough to Shave With", the guy who I bought it from says.

"OH really?" says I.

"REALLY!" I says, after I clear ALL the stubble off of one side of my face with one pass, and nick my earlobe, which bled profusely despite the miniscule size of the laceration.

 I'm not crazy, just curious.


----------



## Tallok (Mar 30, 2004)

surprisingly, he can act in this one, it's not at all like his others


----------



## the Jester (Mar 30, 2004)

The thing I don't like about Carey is that (in everything I've seen, anyway) he's always largely the same.


----------



## ASH (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi there everyone..*whaps thread with rubber chicken*

I am in a specially odd mood today.. I have alot of cleaning to do.. but wanted to say hello!


----------



## Tallok (Mar 31, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> The thing I don't like about Carey is that (in everything I've seen, anyway) he's always largely the same.



 I agree with you on that... and that's what was so surprising about his role in this movie... it was so different, and he could do different feelings and expressions.
and hi ash


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 31, 2004)

Good evening Hive!!  Enjoy your very own style!!


----------



## Tallok (Mar 31, 2004)

nice  thanks a lot... it is harder to read than large text though... methinks I'm going blind


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 31, 2004)

I just bought $1,000 worth of anime off of Ebay for only *$140*!!!     

*does a happy dance*


----------



## Tallok (Mar 31, 2004)

THAT is good.... my first read... "I just spent 1000 dollars on anime" was just scary.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay!   

All Seven Seasons of _Ranma 1/2_ plus the 12 OAVs, new, factory sealed, and with free shipping!


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a lot of anime there. How many hours is it, Angcuru?


----------



## the Jester (Mar 31, 2004)

Heh... makes me think of _Star Blazers..._


----------



## ASH (Mar 31, 2004)

Good evening/morning guys.. how is the hive tonight... I am doing okay. I just finished a night of super cleaning. My apartment is spotless. Well, maybe not that clean but damn close.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 31, 2004)

Morning there Hive!

ASH, glad to hear your pad is clean- mine's a mess. 

Sigh... putting off the shower for another _five minutes,_ then I gotta get it together for work.  And boy howdy am I anticipating a long day today.  :\


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 31, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's a lot of anime there. How many hours is it, Angcuru?



Hmm... about 161 episodes at approx. 24 minutes apiece, plus 12 OAVs at approx. 90 mins apiece.

MATH:  
{(161 x 24) + (12 x 90)} / 60 = 
{(3864) + (1080)} / 60 =
{4944} / 60 = 82.4

Oh...about 82 1/2 hours.  

And just as awesome is that It'll be arriving in a group of 34 DVDs!


----------



## the Jester (Mar 31, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hmm... about 161 episodes at approx. 24 minutes apiece, plus 12 OAVs at approx. 90 mins apiece.
> 
> MATH:
> {(161 x 24) + (12 x 90)} / 60 =
> ...




Damn that's a lot of anime...


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 31, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Damn that's a lot of anime...



you too can get in on this if you've got about $150 to spare.  just do a search for "Ranma 1/2 22 DVD Set (1-161)+OVA ENGLISH DUB!" on eBay.  There's at least 20 more lots of this up for grabs.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never heard of these... but then I don't know any anime other than stuff from ghibli and lodoss war... what are they about? are they good?


----------



## Maldur (Apr 1, 2004)

So with the new icon and a style. The hive returns.

DOes that make this a zombie hive?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 1, 2004)

if so, what kind? is this going to be like 28 days later? are we just the only survivors?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 1, 2004)

Or the new Dawn of the Dead version...


----------



## the Jester (Apr 1, 2004)

*poke poke*


----------



## ASH (Apr 1, 2004)

*pokes back*


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 2, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I've never heard of these... but then I don't know any anime other than stuff from ghibli and lodoss war... what are they about? are they good?



WELL...It's about this teenage boy Ranma Saotome, whome has been engaged to Akane Tendo, against both their wishes.  Every one in the series is a martial artist, and many of the characters have been cursed with alternate forms.  When Ranma is splashed with cold water, he turns into a girl, and hot water turns him back.  His father turns into a panda, his rival into a pig, his OTHER rival into a goose, and one of his many other (accidental) fiances into a cat.  He is also deathly afraid of cats, among other things.  The each episode is basically any normal day, but with something odd going on.  Sometimes Ranma has to go and save Akane from certain doom/embarrassment, at which times there are hints of sexual tension, but the rest of the time they are at each other's throats.

That's about it.     Still awesome tho.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 2, 2004)

*pokes Ash's suggestive new avatar*


----------



## ASH (Apr 2, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *pokes Ash's suggestive new avatar*




Hey.... I like my avatar..


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 2, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hey.... I like my avatar..



So do I.  Hence the poking.

*poke*


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 2, 2004)

Evening Hive - I tinkered with the Hive style some to add some opacities (I *love* opacities  ) Whaddaya think?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 2, 2004)

Will have to look.

...maybe after I run to the store for, er, dinner.  And maybe beer.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 2, 2004)

looks great, the text is a little funny to read at some parts, but then, I don't have great vision, it looks nice though. thanks a lot, me likey


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 2, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> So do I.  Hence the poking.
> 
> *poke*



For your sake, I hope you're using your finger.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 2, 2004)

*whaps the teddy bear*
BAD ashwyn... get your mind out of the gutter
I want it all to myself! it's getting crowded down here.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 2, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> *whaps the teddy bear*
> BAD ashwyn... get your mind out of the gutter
> I want it all to myself! it's getting crowded down here.



I don't know what gutter you are talking about, _I_ was referring to his nose.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 2, 2004)

No, you misunderstand, I was using the proverbial 10-foot pole.   

ANYway, I just came back from school as all my classes where cancelled, so I'm thinking of making it a day at the movies.   

Things on my list:

Walking Tall
Hellboy

hmm... I wonder if there's anything else worth watching...


----------



## ASH (Apr 2, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> No, you misunderstand, I was using the proverbial 10-foot pole.   ...





huh.. 10 feet.. wow  .....*gets whapped by Eric's grandma*

The gutter is a crowded place!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 3, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> huh.. 10 feet.. wow  .....*gets whapped by Eric's grandma*
> 
> The gutter is a crowded place!


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 4, 2004)

*goes and sits in the gutter with everyone else*

And in other news, I've updated my story hour again


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 4, 2004)

*pulls out a rifle and starts shooting gutter snipes for no good reason*


----------



## the Jester (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys! 

I'm gonna be outta town for most of the next week for my work... prolly won't post too much til next weekend.  :\ 

But I thought I'd say hi while I'm still here!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi! where're you going? why are you going?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 5, 2004)

Going to San Francisco from Monday through Friday.

It's a work thing- I'm going for a 4-day training course.  The training actually runs from about 3 pm- midnight each day... kinda odd hours, which means the friends I have in the area will all be at work when I'm free.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 5, 2004)

*crawls out of gutter, grabs drink, crawls back into gutter*

*BLAM!*

*continues shooting gutter snipes*


----------



## the Jester (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, gimme my bottle back- I need that on the train!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 5, 2004)

san francisco.. cool., my brother's going to get his phd in history from berkely, so I"ll be going down there a lot. he taught high school history for a while (ten years or so, I think) and wanted to go back to school


----------



## the Jester (Apr 5, 2004)

SF is cool, as cities go... in my experiences so far, only New York City really beats it (though Vancouver is awesome too- I love that you can smoke [not cigarettes] in some public places!)

I am very tired though, and don't have a car, and since my day after 2:30 pm is spoken for, it's going to be hard to find much time to have fun.  Also, I don't have much $$ right now.  Bah, I'll have a good time no matter what!   Cuz it's up to me, after all.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Hive,
Just checking in.

Jester, have fun in San Francisco. Have some Rice-A-Roni in honor of us.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 5, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Hive,
> Just checking in.
> 
> Jester, have fun in San Francisco. Have some Rice-A-Roni in honor of us.



hey steve, how're you?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright, getting ready to leave... (grumble grumble daylight frickin' savings)

Thanks for the well-wishing... hm, wonder if I can hook up with any ENWorlders while I'm down there?? 

Talk atcha in a bit less than a week!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so very, very tired right now.  Well, not so much tired as fatigued, or rather, something to properly  describe a "spending half the day scrubbing tile grout with a sponge is not good for one's lower back" type of feeling. 

*rigs hive with dynamite to explode if there is no activity in the next 5 hours*


----------



## Tallok (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tallok activities*


----------



## Tallok (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello Hive!
anyone home? *pokes hive with a stick*
hmm... too belligerent to answer???
alright then, *Tallok burninates the thread. heh heh, now they'll come out*
oh, there's noone else here?


----------



## ASH (Apr 8, 2004)

I always like to be put on fire..


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 9, 2004)

Evening Hive. Spoony's Back..   Like the new 'sig?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 9, 2004)

wow... it's so.. different


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2004)

i have to go to DMV soon.  pity me.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 9, 2004)

You're pitied.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I always like to be put on fire..



Ever since you got that avatar, you've been so provocative.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2004)

Thankfully, the DMV was closed today for Good Friday, so I was spared the torment, at least temporarily.


----------



## ASH (Apr 9, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ever since you got that avatar, you've been so provocative.



Makes me feel young and naughty...

But then again..i am only 24..


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Makes me feel young and naughty...
> 
> But then again..i am only 24..



well, that's like being a grizzled old hag in Dog Years, so....I have no idea what I mean.


----------



## ASH (Apr 9, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> well, that's like being a grizzled old hag in Dog Years, so....I have no idea what I mean.




Your probably saying that its good I am not a dog...


----------



## Tallok (Apr 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Your probably saying that its good I am not a dog...



 actually, if you were a dog... and able to type, that'd be really cool


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> actually, if you were a dog... and able to type, that'd be really cool



indeed it would


----------



## the Jester (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm back!


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 10, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Thankfully, the DMV was closed today for Good Friday, so I was spared the torment, at least temporarily.



Yes, but they're now open on Saturdays until noon.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 10, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Makes me feel young and naughty...
> 
> But then again..i am only 24..



Nothing quite like the feeling of thinking you are a young at heart older person, then realizing you actually ARE young.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 10, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm back!



Welcome back!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 10, 2004)

G'morning, Hive...

Going to work... bye for now...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2004)

Ugh. That's all.  Just ugh.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

greeting hiver!
that's right, it's a limited offer, only one greeting, and it goes to the highest bidder!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 11, 2004)

I bid four chickens and a fat dog!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

oooh! I want pet chickens and a dog to eat! that's a damn good deal. throw in some fish and a vacuum cleaner, and you've got it, no matter what else is offered. right now, you're the highest bidder. any others?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2004)

I bid eight barrels of toxic waste, guaranteed to give you mutant powers if you don't die of lukemia first.  That AAAANNNNDDD.... a coupon for a free Krispy Kreme donut of your choice.  Plus three sheats of loose-leaf paper.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

oooh, it's close.... how about I get mutant fat cows?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 11, 2004)

All right, I'll throw in a huuuge bucket of KFC, a mutant veal calf, and five salmon.  Vacuum, hm, well I can throw in a broom, with a dustpan, and add a featherduster on top of it...?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

ooh. I might take it jester... mutants are excellent.... and brooms are boring, but feather dusters are excllent.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a colorful duster, too.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

but the cow's not fat!


----------



## ASH (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi everyone... Happy Easter!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, Easter.

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 12, 2004)

happy easter! frollick with little pink bunnies!


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 12, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> happy easter! frollick with little pink bunnies!



Now THAT would be great on any day, IYKWIMAITYD. Sans little.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone find any eggs?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 13, 2004)

Just got done gaming... I died once, and many others died as well; one pc died _three times_ tonight.     :\


----------



## Maldur (Apr 13, 2004)

hey hey hey, hows everyone?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 13, 2004)

Just got up, more or less. Having the nes'ry morning cup of coffee to lubricate the old joints a bit. I imagine you're already at work   

Congrat's on the 4K postcount, btw.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 13, 2004)

yep, at work

BTW do you know any speaker builders in the netherlands?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 13, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> BTW do you know any speaker builders in the netherlands?




Well. Private or corporate? There's a whole slew of audio, and specifically speaker diy'ers in your area if that's what you wanted to know. Additionally a lot of speaker companies are based there as well.

If you're interested in diy speakers, I would suggest having a look at www.diyaudio.com . You'll find quite a few Dutch people there as well.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 13, 2004)

I am trying to find a job for a mate of mine


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 14, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I am trying to find a job for a mate of mine




I'll see if I can come up with a list tomorrow but I don't know any of them personally (to my knowlegde) so I don't know how much good I would be. You could probably get a better result by looking through the phone list there.


----------



## ASH (Apr 14, 2004)

HI everyone.. i am at school tonight.. how is everyone?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 14, 2004)

As usual at this hour trying to drag myself away from rules discussions and going to bed.


----------



## ASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, have a great nights sleep there agge..


----------



## Tallok (Apr 14, 2004)

I am, as usual, homeworking. it's a nice day today, clear and summery. I wish I was outside with my bicycle


----------



## ASH (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, its been a great day today. I watched my two kids and my brothers three kids and still am alive.!
Now I am just at school for an online class seminar. Its boring.. 

Whaasss up....?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2004)

My brain hurts.  :\


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 15, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I watched my two kids and my brothers three kids and still am alive.!




W00t .. wait .. are any of the kids still alive too?


----------



## ASH (Apr 15, 2004)

lol.. yes they are all still alive and all but my 1 yr old is at my mom's for the next 24 hrs.. 

I had a 6 yr old, two 4 yr olds, and 2 one yr olds today.  I have a headache..


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2004)

*does not envy ASH*


----------



## ASH (Apr 15, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *does not envy ASH*





Actually I would rather be back taking care of all 5 kids than at school doing online collge algebra.. I HATE math. I am bad at math, and I am just plain lost most of the time.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 15, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> lol.. yes they are all still alive and all but my 1 yr old is at my mom's for the next 24 hrs..
> 
> I had a 6 yr old, two 4 yr olds, and 2 one yr olds today.  I have a headache..



Just lump them together to get a 16-year old. Oh wait, that wouldn't be such an improvement, after all.


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a headache too.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm procrastinating again.... if I had just worked, I could have been in bed almost an hour ago. the way it is it'll be awhile before bed. and I had planned to catch up on sleep tonight.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 15, 2004)

Evening folks!

Damn, I'm tired-- it seems like forever since I've had an actual weekend.  (By which I mean two real days off in a row.)  Won't happen again til sometime next week if I'm lucky.  Bleh.

And taxes, grgghl.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Just lump them together to get a 16-year old. Oh wait, that wouldn't be such an improvement, after all.



 :\  Well, you would only need one set of manacles in that case.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 15, 2004)

G'morning all!

I'm much more chipper now, I notice.  

How's everyone else t'day?


----------



## ASH (Apr 15, 2004)

I am pretty good. My mom took my 4 yr old off my hands for the next couple of days so he can play with his cousins. They live in CO and are visiting.  So, its just me and the 1 yr old today. He is a bit on the grumpy side, but I think that he is cutting teeth.  

I have a mountian of homework to complete in the next couple of days.  I also have a mountian of laundry to do.. But all in all I am having a pretty fine morning/afternoon.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone else think that the Off Topic Forum could use another surname change?  :\


----------



## the Jester (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah...  I mean, most of the April Fools stuff is off the front page of the forum anyhow.

Something about Maggie, the pug in my sig, I think.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 17, 2004)

*sneaks in*

*pumps hive full of perkaset*

*sneaks away*


----------



## ASH (Apr 17, 2004)

I am not totally sure what perkaset does.  How is the hive today..???


----------



## the Jester (Apr 18, 2004)

Slow, twould appear.

I was at work all day... no days off for forever... ugh.  

But the money's good, and I like my job.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 18, 2004)

slow..... yes muchly. 's been slow a lot. and I need to see kill bill 2.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 18, 2004)

Ah, yes, KB2.  Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 19, 2004)

_Kill Bill vol. 2_ was very enjoyable. Not as much gore as vol. 1, but there were a few wince-inducing scenes in it for me. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool, it's on my list, but I don't know when I'll have time... today, for instance, I had to work and then we're gaming in- er, well, should be about ten minutes or so.

 Life's not so bad, really.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 19, 2004)

I've been far too busy....


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2004)

Heh!  You and me both!

And no sign of a break anytime soon...


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 19, 2004)

*beebles through the thread, unleashing hunter-killer symbiote swarms*

As you can no doubt guess, I've spent most of the day writing more Biothaumaturgist's Handbook stuff


----------



## Tallok (Apr 20, 2004)

niice  I can't wait for that book.
how've you been 'fex?


----------



## ASH (Apr 20, 2004)

I really want to watch Kill Bill 2 as well.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 20, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I really want to watch Kill Bill 2 as well.




Yeah, I keep hearing good things about it- a girl I sorta know wandered by me today on her way to go see it for the 4th time in 3 days...


----------



## ASH (Apr 20, 2004)

My husband and a friend went to it a few days ago. I had company so I couldn't go.  They both liked it alot.. Enough that my hubby will watch it again with me..!!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 20, 2004)

Ash, I have no idea where that pic in your avatar came from, but every time I see it I still do a double take- cuz it's _damn_ sexy.

Isn't that an odd thing to find sexy?  The first time I saw it I had to double check to see what it was!


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 20, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> niice  I can't wait for that book.
> how've you been 'fex?




I've been okay, it's been the uni holidays for the past few weeks so I haven't been up to much other than sporadic work on the BH and generally lazing around in a useless manner


----------



## ASH (Apr 20, 2004)

Well thanks Jester.. I like it a bit myself.  
Hows the hive tonight...?? I am at school again..I should be paying attention, but I dont want tooO!!!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 21, 2004)

Recently home from work...


How are y'all, Hivers?  Me, my back is sore.  One more day, then two days off at last!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 21, 2004)

tired. felll asleep doing the last page of my history reading....


----------



## the Jester (Apr 21, 2004)

Gmumble...

Y'know one a my projects is my early years story hour... it's fun looking at all my old notes from, like, 1993 and stuff...

I'm almost to the introduction of my favorite cursed item ever!


----------



## ASH (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey all.. Headache, again.. Its my son's 1st birthday. We also had to take him to the doc's office to get his vaccinations. So he is grumpy. We decided to postpone his party until friday, when he should be feeling better.

I have a cold.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Headaches bad. colds bad. vaccinations bad, but necessary.

Happy birthday to the little guy.  He deserves chocolate.

Then again, I think I do as well.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a particularly unmemorable birthday. I hope it doesn't set the pattern for his life!

Cheers!


----------



## ASH (Apr 22, 2004)

Its not going to be totally un memorable. Last weekend we had a party for him with cake presents and all at my parents house. This friday we will have a second party at our house for my husbands family and then on Sunday we will have a third party with my brother who was not able to make the first party.  So, although his actual birthday was not the greatest, he still will get three partys and plenty of presents.  Suprisingly he is handleing the vaccinations very well and seems to be in good spirits. He went to be early, but was happy most of the day.  


My headache went away, at least until my online algebra class.  Now I will be getting a back rub and going to bed early!
Here is a pic of the little guy:


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

*AT LAST I HAVE TWO DAYS OFF IN A ROW!!!*

Please, share my joy.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 22, 2004)

excellent! 
but sharing that joy isn't really possible... does it count to be envious?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, if you try to appreciate my two days off I'll do the same for yours if you tell me when you get them.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 22, 2004)

completely off? like no homework, school, anything? I don't get that.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

:\  You'll get yours eventually. Everyone gets a little goodness sooner or later.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning, Hive!  How is everyone today?

I'm very happy; it's actually a full day off for me.  For real.  And I am _so_ unavailable if someone tries to call me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Days off good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

As for me, it's not a bad day.  Studying for my teacher's certification exams on saturday.  Sending out a resume.

Gotta pay bills, though.  That's not so much fun.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm having a really odd time right now.  Not a bad time, not at all, just a really odd one.   :\ 

Important note for following anecdote:  I graduated high school last year being about 1 year younger than everyone else.

So my friend asks me if I would take her younger sister to her junior prom.    I meet her at my friend's birthday dinner the following night, we hit it off quite well, I agree to accompany her to her prom.  Everything's working nicely. Then my friend's sister calls me and says that a guy she likes finally asker her to the same prom, but she'd like me to come all the same. She says that she told her friends about me, and that a few of them would like for me to take _them_ to this prom, and they'd like to meet up on Sunday.  I was a little disappointed that she semi-called it off, of course, but now I have half a dozen high school junior girls who want me to take them to their prom, and I have yet to meet any of them.    

I don't know whether to feel like a pimp, or just feel glad.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to feel like a pimp, or just feel glad.





Why not both?


----------



## ASH (Apr 23, 2004)

You go, you glad feeling pimp!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> You go, you glad feeling pimp!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

interesting topic we have going....


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm excited to report that my buddy Ilya is back in town from a month in Russia!  Just came home from his pad...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> interesting topic we have going....



 Brings up some old memories...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Brings up some old memories...




Care to share?  

EDIT: And don't leave out the sleazy details we wanna know everything.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Hey


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> You go, you glad feeling pimp!




But not too far, mind, or its the slammer


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning people.  And what a frantic morning it is.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmm, my morning is pretty relaxed so far - just browsing the weekly anime deals and wondering which $50 box set to purchase.

What do you think?  The complete Bubblegum Crisis 2040 for $50?  Or the complete Soultaker series for $40?

And why's your morning so hectic?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning howdy, folks!

Yawn... just gettin' up, and still very happy that it's my weekend...

Hi, Sniktch- haven't seen too much of ya lately, hope all's well.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmm.. Can't really say which is better.  I know nothing about Soultaker and hadn't heard any good things about BGC2040 a couple years ago.  The only "recent" anime I've heard anything about is chobits, simply cause it's guedo's latest obsession.

As for frantic mornings, I had to go to the store, pick up the key for the lounge this evening for gaming, and I have my teacher's certification exams tomorrow.

The store was it's usual state of packed.  I'm freaking about the exams anyway.  As for the lounge, we tenatively have it today.  They gave me the key, but said they might have to call and take it back (which will be hard for them, since I'm online).  We were suppossed to have the lounge every friday this month, but instead we've only had it 1 night and possibly tonight.  The other two nights, they've closed the office early then said they'd "get the key to us" (which they never did).


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Heya Jester! 

I've been hiding out at Randomling's House for the most part, but gradually worming my way back into ENWorld.

Things go well - had a very happy 4/20 this year - how 'bout yourself?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Bleah, thats no good, AO.  Don't let 'em take the key!  You'll need a good session to take your mind off the test.

Good luck with the exam, by the way


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm thinking I may need to skip because I need to study some more.

And we soooo need the lounge for our group.  If everyone shows, we've got 8 players, plus the DM.  That just barely fits in our apartment (and not really).  Not everyone can sit at the table that way and we have to use the recliners as chairs.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> But not too far, mind, or its the slammer



Apparently you don't know New Jersey's laws concerning that matter very well.    It wouldn't be a problem, but you assume too much, in the first place.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

4/20? as far as Tuesdays go it was in the top 50.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

My 4/20 was fairly boring.  Course, this entire week has been that way.  Lots of fun here, as per usual.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm getting really annoyed that this keyboard I'm using in the campus computer lab.  The 'O' key is being very stubborn.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

No, Angcuru, since junior high I've stayed as far from New Jersey as possible  

Exciting stuff here - just spent the last half hour in the parking lot due to a fire alarm.  No idea what happened...


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

Pimps for everyone!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Heya Jester!
> 
> ...Things go well - had a very happy 4/20 this year - how 'bout yourself?




Hehe- I was at work and we all cheered at 4:20 on 4/20... 

After work several of us came back here to, ahem, 'hang out.'


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Pimps for everyone!




...cuz you just never know when you might need one. 

(Or at least his hat.)

But enough about me.  I notice the Hive's busy today- glad to see it!  I've wandered in and out of the Hive but lately have been much more in the mood for some Hivemind.  It's good to see a few others are feelin' the same way today!


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

*cough*petz*cough*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah. you can pretty much blame petz.

Where else can you post about nothing and get fake money for it?

I hang out at Randoms, but have generally stayed away from OT on Enworld lately.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Guedo, don't reveal our evil plot!

OK, you got us, the Hive is raising some petz funds and have beamed in from Randomlings House to get the thread moving the way it used to.

Remember those days?  We'd go through 4 800 post threads in 24 hours.  Ah, memories...


----------



## Maldur (Apr 23, 2004)

We need more people to do that though!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I know, Maldur - good luck rounding them all up, though :\ 

Incidentally, do you know what the thread limit is these days?  It was 400 posts last time I was in a Hive thread...


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

It is still 400, I beleave. It just takes a long time these days.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

we go until someone says stop  

And then we go some more


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

400, eh?  *looks up the mountain*  Best get hiking, then 

And why am I gaining postcount?  I thought the OT forum had postcount frozen, but now I notice it has been slowly going up...


----------



## Maldur (Apr 23, 2004)

no longer apperenetly *sp?


----------



## Skade (Apr 23, 2004)

ook


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

I was just wondering about that. It may have something to do with the money thing. I wouldn't be surprised if it stopped happening in the next few days.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Hehehe... I wonder how much of _my_ being 'in the mood' for the Hive relates to Petz...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, and I don't even have one of the dang things yet...

Sniktch is just laying the foundation for a champion.  First the bank account, then the pet


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

ook ook aah ook.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm confused, guedo - is that the monkey for my postcount or did a monkey grab your keyboard or... ?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I don't even have one of the dang things yet...
> 
> Sniktch is just laying the foundation for a champion.  First the bank account, then the pet





How much is a good foundation though??


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Eh, I'm not sure yet.  I guess when I see a figure I like I'll stop.  Right now its between 500 & 1000.  Are you gonna make a pet, Crothian, or could your fellow Hivers count on you for funding?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Ehh. that's just guedo.  he's a monkey at heart.  His dream job would be to sit and fling poo all day.  Right guedo?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not sure yet.  I guess when I see a figure I like I'll stop.  Right now its between 500 & 1000.  Are you gonna make a pet, Crothian, or could your fellow Hivers count on you for funding?





I'm saving up for a rainy day.  I'm about at 900 now


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

He should hook up with MEG_Hal.  I hear he has monkey dookie older than all of us.  

Crothian: figures.  Well, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Skade (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ehh. that's just guedo. he's a monkey at heart. His dream job would be to sit and fling poo all day. Right guedo?



Guedo send me a resume.  We are always looking for a few good monkeys


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow! that's a lot of cash, Croth.

As I've said many times, I'm saving up to heal my cat and get him some training.  He's close to hitting second level, but I still need about 105 before I can heal him fully.


----------



## Skade (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow! that's a lot of cash, Croth.
> 
> As I've said many times, I'm saving up to heal my cat and get him some training. He's close to hitting second level, but I still need about 105 before I can heal him fully.



I am so confused, can't I just use Sniktch as my pet?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Skade said:
			
		

> I am so confused, can't I just use Sniktch as my pet?




Sure...he bites, he's not paper trained, and I'm positive he'll steal from your wallet


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow! that's a lot of cash, Croth.




Is it?  I have no idea, all the items and everything just seems so expensive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry skade, but we have a couple of Hivers playing petz.

But, if you wish to use Sniktch as your pet, what you do in the privacy of your own homes is none of our concern.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

It's a lot of cash, considering how much can be garnered per post (5 per post, 10 per thread).

900 buys you 5 training sessions with change or 300 health worth of healing.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

A monkey with a rat for a pet - what is the world coming to?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

you mean where has the world found itself??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It's a lot of cash, considering how much can be garnered per post (5 per post, 10 per thread).




See, I look at that and I see it as noty much as 5 per post seems like a lot.  10 for starting a thread doesn't seem like that much.  I think a thread should be worth more then 2 posts.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree; 10 for a new thread doesn't seem enough - its hard to come up with a new thread.  Especially considering the prices of some of the items.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Is something wrong with this thread?  I think its not ready for this activity anymore - seems broken to me


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

A. I'm fluent in Monkey.  That was a personal message for Skade.  Assuming he's the only one in the Hive who speaks monkey.

B. I don't like to fling poo.  Though I do like to encurage other to though. Usually its my evil army of flying monkeys flinging poo at my enemies.

C. I have lots of experance with monkeys but sadly I'm lacking of hair and a tail to join the simian nation.


oh and ook ahh okk


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

The thread seems to be working fine for me.  I'm on broadband though so your milage may vary.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm on broadband too - it appears to have been a momentary hiccup.

Oh, and I'm also familiar with monkey, so OH AAH AAH AAH Okk Okk


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Is something wrong with this thread?  I think its not ready for this activity anymore - seems broken to me




we broke the Hive


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> OH AAH AAH AAH Okk Okk



 your lucky enworld's filter doesn't know monkey. 

my word.

...and.....and....so is your mother.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'm on broadband too - it appears to have been a momentary hiccup.




must be the server then


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been having board hiccups a lot lately, though today seems generally better.   I'll take it!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> your lucky enworld's filter doesn't know monkey.
> 
> my word.
> 
> ...and.....and....so is your mother.




Its handy being multilingual  

and you may be right, but do you really want to bring mothers into this?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

The rat plays the Mother Card...great...just great...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

No way, man - guedo played the mother card!  I was just warning him to get off of my mother - there's a line starting to form


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

*checks user titles*

No I withdraw the mama comment. What I ment to say was Your Monkey!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't speak monkey.  Just cat.

Meow  meeow  mrow  mrruuup ffffffffffttttttt!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> *checks user titles*
> 
> No I withdraw the mama comment. What I ment to say was Your Monkey!




Well.. it could have been worse.  He could have played the monkey mom or rat mom cards.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> *checks user titles*
> 
> No I withdraw the mama comment. What I ment to say was Your Monkey!




What about Skade?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

He's....you know....a...um...nice...guy.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

And you're not just saying that because of the army of evil robot ninja monkeys pointing guns at you?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

I thought everyone had that??


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Not everyone - for instance, I'm invisible to evil robot ninja monkeys.  To them I don't exist, so they don't point guns at me.

Don't tell Skade, though.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

What about Ninja Pirate Dino Monkeys?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Um... what about 'em?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, you didn't notice them behind you?


No wait. What was I thinking. They are Ninjas. Of course you didn't.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Bah - I'm the Deathmaster, don'tcha know?  I'm the king of evil ninjas.  I just thought you had a point to make.  Those meat puppets became corpses hours ago


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

Poor meat puppets.  They get no love.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 23, 2004)

I am lord of all that is.  No argument.  Just accept it and give me your wallet.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I love the Meat Puppets.  They're one of my favorites

Sniktch sings, "Where do bad folks go when they die?  They don;t go to heaven where the angels fly - they go to a lake of fire and fry, won't see 'em again 'til the fourth of July!"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

I've got an understanding with the evil robotic ninja monkeys.  They leave me alone, my kitty monk/rogue/barbarian/Sith Lords leave them alone.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I am lord of all that is.  No argument.  Just accept it and give me your wallet.




So why do you look like just another poncy elf?  

The wallets in the mail.  No, really.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Keep on walking Preacher Man!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> The wallets in the mail.  No, really.




Mines not.

Sides, you wouldn't get much out of it.  It's empty.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Keep on walking Preacher Man!!




I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Mines not.
> 
> Sides, you wouldn't get much out of it.  It's empty.




Yeah, mine isn't either - I was just bluffing.  I refuse to acknowledge any power hailing from New Jersey


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't acknowledge most powers, actually, whether they hail from Jersey or otherwise.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Must be nice to live in your own little world.  I have to deal with powers all the time :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bragging *

I'm getting Mike Mearls to run a game for me at Orgins!!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats pretty cool.  For you and you alone or what?  Details, man, gimme details!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Must be nice to live in your own little world.  I have to deal with powers all the time :\




It's very nice in my own little world.

But, just because I don't acknowledge powers, doesn't mean I don't have to deal with them.


----------



## Malcolm (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> So why do you look like just another poncy elf?




*ahem*
_/snaps his fingers*_
_/Sniktch, Skaven Overlord and Death-Hedonist suddenly turns into the Fuschia Bunny *_

You were saying??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Malcolm said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> _/snaps his fingers*_
> _/Sniktch, Skaven Overlord and Death-Hedonist suddenly turns into the Fuschia Bunny *_
> 
> You were saying??





Could be worse.....


Could be stabbed.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey, I'm cute! I always wanted to try pink hair - matches my tail  

That outfit has SO got to go, though... And what's with the bunnies?  There aren't any nails in them!  The only good bunny is a nailbunny!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Thats pretty cool.  For you and you alone or what?  Details, man, gimme details!




Not just me alone, perhaps some other EN Worlds but few seem to go to Origins.  Michelle Lyons, she's an editor or something inthe RPG industry, might also be playing.  Mike said he wanted to run something, and I'm sure I can fine players.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Could be worse.....
> 
> 
> Could be stabbed.




...in the FACE!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Not in the face! Not in the face!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I can think of worse places to be stabbed...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

true, but why would I pass up a chance to quote Arthur?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Eeek... I wouldn't wanna be stabbed at all, frankly.

I don't _care_ if it's only 1d4 points of damage!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I can think of worse things than being stabbed, too -

I think I'd rather be stabbed than stapled.  Or disemboweled.  Or drawn and quartered.  Or buried alive.  Or drowned.  Ad nauseum...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Jester, you've got to remember that a d4 is alot to us commoners and experts.

Getting stabbed ain't good no matter where it happens.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

what if your hair gets stabbed?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, but getting stabbed is worse the crucifixion.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't know...crucifying peoiple is actually pretty fun


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

_And now its time
to say goodbye
to all my Hivemind friends...

S - N - I -
K - T - C - 
H, yeah, that spells me_ 

Good to see you again, Jester.  The rest of you, take care, have a good weekend, and I'll be catchin' up witcha soon


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Finally, I thought he'd never leave!!  

Hopefully he remeber to sned me my package.....but on goes the Hive


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> _
> Good to see you again, Jester.  The rest of you, take care, have a good weekend, and I'll be catchin' up witcha soon _



_


Yeah, you too Sniktch!  Seeya!_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

You know he'll be back.  He always comes back.

He's is a rat bastard, after all.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Ya, the rat poison doesn't even work


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

So how are all you folks today??

I feel much better, it being the second of two days off in a row.  Much better...


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 23, 2004)

Ahh, looks like the Hivemind is enjoying a temporary resurrection around here today.  That's nice to see.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, we'll just have to see what we can do yo kill it then...

Things are okay, but I just can't get anything good written.  Got about a page of my Story Hour written, but it's slow going.  My next review is likewise just not happening with ease.  I think I might have accidently salted and eaten my Muse.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 24, 2004)

Remember, the best way to beat writer's block is just to keep writing.  Even if it doesn't make sense, keep writing.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

it's not writers block its more like brain coma


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 24, 2004)

Okay, for brain comas I recommend a case of Jolt cola and extended viewing of Red Dwarf.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

I have neither......


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 24, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Red Dwarf.




Just as long as you don't accidentally see the episode where Rimmer shows his slideshow from his fasinating holiday on the engine deck.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Whoo, my pet beat Eric Noah's pet!! 

Kick _ass!_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Just as long as you don't accidentally see the episode where Rimmer shows his slideshow from his fasinating holiday on the engine deck.





Ah, how I love that episode.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Whoo, my pet beat Eric Noah's pet!!
> 
> Kick _ass!_




Good job, what is your pets name??


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

Jester's pet is Pythagorus. 

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Jester's pet is Pythagorus.
> 
> Cheers!




He certainly is! 

Gonna go to the neighbor's house for a bit to share some smoke, then will be back to do the laudry I've been procrastinating on for the last two days.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

Why is it that I can write so much on message boards, but have trouble doing actual real writing?

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> He certainly is!
> 
> Gonna go to the neighbor's house for a bit to share some smoke, then will be back to do the laudry I've been procrastinating on for the last two days.




hehe. I think I better go shopping for the weekend's food in a moment or two.

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

People have the strangest names for these petz


----------



## ASH (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow.. quite a few posts here in the hive..YAY!  

I am not a community supporter so I know nothing of these petz and I personally think that its all an elaborate hoax to make me feel alone..   


Great day. I slept late, then shopped with the kids for Caelebs birthday present.  Then had a birthday party. Tomorrow I will be hanging out, then going to visit my brother.  

If only my hip was not so blasted sore, it'd be a perfect evening.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Wow.. quite a few posts here in the hive..YAY!
> 
> I am not a community supporter so I know nothing of these petz and I personally think that its all an elaborate hoax to make me feel alone..




Ignoring the why is you hip soar question  

why does the petz thing make you feel alone?  And I never thought the hoax would work...I mean of course it's not a hoax!!


----------



## ASH (Apr 24, 2004)

Hip is sore because when I was pregnant last time it slipped out of place, and i have not had it put back in. Normally its not much of a problem, but when I am on my feet all day, by the end of the day, it hurts a lot.  

But I know what you were thinking, and for that: 
*whaps crothian (just because I know you like it  )*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

You might want to get the hip looked at and fixed, seriously.  Injuries like that can really catch up with you once you get old.


----------



## ASH (Apr 24, 2004)

Yah.. i know. Its just that we have no insurance, and no money, and I am only 24, my biggest problem with it is my wieght. If I could keep that down it would probably hurt lots less, and may even fix itself.

Diet, here I come...

Hows your Petz doing Crothian.. Its nice to have you guys back on the hive here..!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't have a petz, I just horde money....I'm hoping to enter into a business with Bob Marley and bring EN World to its knees!!!!

Diets are tough.  I'm on one, or trying.  I've found healthy foods I like, I just eat small portions and then get really hungry and I don't really binge, but I do have a non healthy big meal like a big burrito or large Sub sandwich.


----------



## ASH (Apr 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't have a petz, I just horde money....I'm hoping to enter into a business with Bob Marley and bring EN World to its knees!!!!
> 
> Diets are tough.  I'm on one, or trying.  I've found healthy foods I like, I just eat small portions and then get really hungry and I don't really binge, but I do have a non healthy big meal like a big burrito or large Sub sandwich.




Diets are hard. My first goal is to eat smaller portions, then to up my activity level. Its not that I sit around, i just dont have a job, so I am in my apartment all day chasing kids. Then in the evenings i go sit in a class room for 4 hrs. The only time I have to do what I want is on weekends, then I usually just try to catch up on sleep. I need to work some Gym time in there somewhere, but with my externship and a part time job that I need to get, i dont know where I will fit it.

As far as food goes, i love heathly food. Its just a bit on the higher cost side, and we live on the salary of a radio personality, and a jobless college student with two small kids..high fiber low fat foods just dont fit in to our budget.

But i am only 24, its encouraging to know that if I try hard, i will do it.
I mean, in high school, which was only 6 yrs ago, I weighed 120.. So, it should not be that hard to loose weight. I am still young.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

I've only just started putting on weight - which is a good thing. I'm 31, and I was painfully thin. I'm a little worried about it from an anorexic point of view (I'm not as thin as I was, aieee!!!), but my friends and family tell me that I'm looking better than ever. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

But it is hard.....and the older you get, the metabolism slows down and it becomes even harder....


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Whee, just got back from seeing Kill Bill Vol. 2!

It was quite fun.  Not as exciting or violent as part 1, but I think I liked it better overall.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

I haven't seen it yet...I wasn't that thrilled with the first one so I'm on the fence about seeing number 2


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet...I wasn't that thrilled with the first one so I'm on the fence about seeing number 2




Actually, I thought vol. 1 was pretty overrated too... but it was ok...

I was on the fence, went to some friends' house, found they were going in an hour, and thought, "What the hell..."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

Ya, it would take similiar circumstance for me to see it


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Well, I liked it better than the first one... I'd recommend it.  Some good stuff's in there.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyway, good night... I'm off to bed...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 24, 2004)

I wasn't impressed with Vol 1 at all.  IMO Tarantino's worst movie.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Morning folks!

I thought Vol 1 was a beautiful ballet of violence and blood; but I didn't think as highly of it as just about everyone else I know did.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 24, 2004)

You're up early, Jester.  My 4 year old serves as my alarm clock - what's your reason?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 24, 2004)

Work- gotta go pretty much now, actually.

Have a good day!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 24, 2004)

Ugh, sorry - have a good day at work.

I'm gonna try and type a SH update I think, but far more likely I'll end up wrestling on the floor with my son


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 24, 2004)

Well.. the easier of my two exams is done.  I'm home briefly having lunch before going back for the second one.


----------



## ASH (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi all.. Great day. I am watching the Empire strikes back with the family... Then we will get ready and go to my brothers house later.

Talk later, and good luck with your petz


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

NFL Draft day here!!  Just something to listen to as I do things around the partment.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2004)

Wheee! It seems that the Hive it back to it's old self again!!!   

Study...study...study...study...
study...study...study...study...
study...study...study...study...
HIVE TIME...HIVE TIME!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

Study??  What is this...study?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2004)

Study = increase test scores = increase course grades = increase Grade Point Average = Increase available Scholarships and the Quality thereof & Increase quality of possible future schools = better education = better career = better future = yay.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

G'afternoon, Hizzive!! 

I'm home for a while, have to do laudry then go to a friend's birthday party (theme: if you think it's cool now, wait til you see it... ON FIRE!!), then go back to work in the a.m., followed by some gamin' action.

Not such a bad weekend, eh?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

prepping for a star wars game here


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

Not prepping but I'm mulling over prepping for my halfling game that I'm running tomorrow...


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, now I just did some prep. 

Made a wandering monster chart for the mountains the pcs are crossing...

When next I post to the 'what books did you use last session?' thread, I get to say the *1st edition* MM2!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

for me I like to get the DCs of the astrogate checks done, the planets and incounters they might have, ships they might fight...that sort of thing


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> for me I like to get the DCs of the astrogate checks done, the planets and incounters they might have, ships they might fight...that sort of thing




Tomorrow's adventure will be mostly a string of random encounters (including things like travel problems and rockfalls) that takes our heroes through about a month's worth of mountains before they get to the Asylum for Advanced Mental Treatment.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

sopunds fun...for my guys they are going to see the first step in a Jedi NPC going down the path of the Dark Side    Od course the PCs can prevent this from happening if they are really good.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

Nothin' like a trip to the Dark Side for a change of scenery.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

it's going to be slow and deliberate, I want the PCs to befriend their future enemy first


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn it has been a long day.  Me very tired.

When I run Star Wars, my players seem to always skip merrily along to the Dark Side.   think I need new players sometimes.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

I warned them all, they go dark, they make up new characters and the old ones becomes the new nemisis.  Or, as the go dark the 2 jedi in the party kill them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

There is a reason I don't have a regular Star Wars game going.  I've got one who won't play in my game cause I won't let him use the Darkside book.  Orchid won't play cause it's not WEG.  Another player would play if he had the time for gaming (and he would go dark real fast, since he loves force grip).  The rest just aren't interested in Star Wars.

I'll stick to gamedays for now, I guess.  Gives my force gripping friend a chance to play without real consequences (how do you enforce the darkside on a one shot anyway?).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

Its easy to enforce dark side in a one shot, have him die early.  

Why does orchid perfer WEG?  I liked the d6 system but it did get a little out of hand and was a bit easy to get good specialized skill high.  Of course the force points in that system were just insane with jedi rolling dozens of dozens of dice for a single attack.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

It was the first game she ever played.  She started with a Jedi Padawan and she was still playing the character by the time she moved out her to Albany.  He character was getting to the point where she could reflect bolts back at people with some modicum of success.  Plus she REALLY liked the d6s.  When she's putting out her dice for a game, she'll look at the pile of d6s and look longingly at it.

Lightening bolts just aren't the same, it seems.

But, having gotten used to WEG, she looked at the d20 Star Wars and saw it as terribly wrong.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh. Hivers.  I want to call attention to a thread I just created.  We need your help figuring this one out for our Saturday Savage Species game.  We'll have to deal with the problem next week.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86138

Oh, and guedo now has one of the cutest little kittens.  She's blue with white socks and a white bib.  She's very adventurous and friendly.  Sweetest little thing.


Okay, so I just really like kittens.  They're cute.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It was the first game she ever played.  She started with a Jedi Padawan and she was still playing the character by the time she moved out her to Albany.  He character was getting to the point where she could reflect bolts back at people with some modicum of success.  Plus she REALLY liked the d6s.  When she's putting out her dice for a game, she'll look at the pile of d6s and look longingly at it.




Then run d6 for the woman!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm just not comfortable with the system.  I'm on shakey enough ground with plots in the Star Wars universe.  Throw in a system I don't know and things don't go well.  Personally, I'd rather stick to d20.

Besides, that means I have 1 player instead of none.  Not really any better off.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

Solo games are great, especially with a jedi.  And the d6 rules are fairly easy.  And lastly, how can you not be good at Star Wars plots?  Think of the most cliched ideas and its a Star Wars plot!!  You have to be able to do better then the New Jedi Order crap!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Haven't read any of the books.  I was given the Attack of the Clones novel the christmas before last, but still haven't read it.

Cause all I've seen is the movies and read the sourcebooks, I don't feel I know the setting like I know, say, Ancient Greece or Buffy.  My oneshot went rather well at the gameday, but horribly when I playtested it for my regular group.

I guess it just boils down to confidence.  While I think I could pull off a Buffy solo, I just don't feel I have the knowledge to run a Star Wars solo.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

You don't have to know Star Wars, you just have to know it better then Orchid


----------



## Seri (Apr 25, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay, so I just really like kittens.  They're cute.





weeeeeeeeeee kitten cam

sorry i felt i had to share


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You don't have to know Star Wars, you just have to know it better then Orchid




I don't.

Morning Hive.  It's early.  Well... not as early as it was yesterday morning.  It's another fun day today.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 25, 2004)

KITTY!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Kittys are cute.  I got to play with guedo's new kitten last night.  it was very very cute.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 25, 2004)

It is far too cute.  I was so tired last night that the cuteness overwelmed me. Though it was cool having a purring bit of fluff sleeping next to me all night.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah. I used to love having kitties sleep on me.  Our bedroom kitties are too heavy for that, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Ugh. I've got to go out and clean bunny cages soon.  Fun Fun Fun.

And Laundry. lots and lots of laundry.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 25, 2004)

Cats find my scent very attractive for some reason - my friends have 8 cats and when I pass out over there every single one of them gathers on my somnebulent form.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 25, 2004)

good morning hive! how is everyone?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Cats are very good at picking out people to sleep on.  Apparently you meet all of their necessary requirements, Sniktch.

Day is okay here.  All the bunny cages are cleaned.  Last load of laundry is drying.  So now I'm ready for a little petz rumble.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2004)

I hate gloomy weather.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 25, 2004)

I like rain 
which is good living in oregon.... but it's nice and happy sunny here now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Yup.   lots of rain here too.

orchid picked up a copy of LXG, so we're watching it.  Fun to see it again.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

it was okay...i think i enjoyed it cause i never read the comic


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 26, 2004)

Why must the gods curse me?  I finally have a kitten and now I'm sneezing up a storm. I'm ichy and my eyes are watery.  

I'm going to go lie down and die now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

We never read the comic either.  Probably why we enjoyed it as well.

One of our friends who read the comic enjoyed it and another who did did not.  So, not sure how much that has to do with it.  It certainly differed from the comic greatly, from what I'm told.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

You're alergic?  that stinks big time

...I want a kitty....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> One of our friends who read the comic enjoyed it and another who did did not.  So, not sure how much that has to do with it.  It certainly differed from the comic greatly, from what I'm told.




My friends who read the comic did not like the movie.  THose of use who never read it, liked the movie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Heh. I've always been allergic to rabbits and, to a lesser extent, cats.

So, what have I had lots of?  Rabbits and, to a lesser extent, cats.

I suffer through it cause I love them so.

Having kitties is a goodness.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

that's just odd


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

that's me.  one odd thing after the next.

keeps things interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll agree with you being odd...not so sure on the interesting part  



Well, had an interesting Star Wars session, little got done, ship to ship combat takes a lot longer then I giesses as no one built a character to fly a ship or use ship weapons.  I thought some of them had.  It was fun though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't dealt with ship combat yet.  Just PCs vs stormtroopers, Imperial Officers, and Sith.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

We are before the Republic turns into the Empire.  I want to do that right, not like the movies.  They got it wrong.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a bad, bad Lucas.

The oneshot I ran took place 8 years after RotJ.  So I got to play with students of Skywalker's academy and the Imperial Remnant.  Was fun.  I'll be writing a sequel for the next gameday.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

sounds fun....our gamedays have been less then succesful, least the latest ones


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you have any idea why yours have slumped?

Maybe ours was beginners luck, but i hope not.  Guedo has been thinking of running an "All Flesh Must Be Eaten" game.  Goes along with our Eden Studios theme.  I hope to get the guy who ran the Buffy game back again and I should have that sequel done for it.  Plus there will, of course, be D&D games.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

no idea.  First one we had 24 people...seconmd one we had 10...third one we had just a local gaming group, no one outside that group showed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm... weird.  what kind of games do you offer?

I know in our area, there seems to be an emphasis on D&D.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

ya, mostly d20 stuff.  WE had parania, modern, and D&D at the first with just D&D and CoC at the second


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm.. weird.  that should have drawn players.  I know at ours the poor Modern game had to be dropped due to lack of interest.  We had 3 D&D games this time along with 1 Buffy, 1 Star Wars, and 1 D&D Minis.

We only had 1 game filled from signups, but we had a lot of walk ins.  Guess word got around at Zombie Planet with our flyer up there.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

we had almost zero walk ins, everyone heard about it from EN World


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

howdy everybody!

just an off to the side question, isn't there a page limit for threads?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

400 posts


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup. we're rapidly approaching it.  And this thread has only been around for a month.

It's getting better.


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

ah, that explains it.  who knew that 19 pages wouldn't take 400 posts to make?  i didn't...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

The power of the Ooze.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

The posts per page has changed again for some people.  Crothian seems to one of the few that stand uneffected, according to the thread in meta.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

what page ar ewe one for you guys?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The power of the Ooze.....




So this is all really your doing, Crothian?

Bad Ooze! *whap*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

this is the 19th page for those of us viewing 20 posts per page.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

huh...in a thread I get 20 posts per page...but on the page that lists threads, I get 30


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

i didn't know you could change the amount of posts you viewed

i should look into that...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

It gives you the option in your control panel, but I don't think anyone's actually works.

And that is very weird, Crothian.  I get 20 for both.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm just sort of special then


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

to the control panel!

hhmmm....

so ... many ... buttons...

Ahah! found it.  wait, doesn't do anything.   darn.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

You are indeed special.  Just what type of special, we won't go into.


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

*plays around with more buttons*

hey!  anyone tried this hive theme?

pretty neat stuff


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I ride the special bus!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I've tried the themes, but I just keep coming back to the classic black & grey.

It's not like I fear change. I just find it more soothing.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

I use large text...


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

howdy tallok!

large text is easier to read


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes. large text is good.

So is white on black.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

bah...normal is good


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I always thought normal was boring.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

depnds on how you define normal...to me this is normal


----------



## Envel (Apr 26, 2004)

new favorite theme: electric blue


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

so we're the normal ones and those claiming to be normal are actually the freaks?

I like it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

wasn't that a debbie gibson song??


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

normalcy and sanity are boring concepts..... and I can't read normalcy either...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

No clue.  I've forgotten most of what she sang.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

Evening, folks!  How is the Hive tonight?

We just got done gaming!  Good times- though, sadly, my favorite pc in the party died.


----------



## darkdancer (Apr 26, 2004)

Envel said:
			
		

> *plays around with more buttons*
> 
> hey!  anyone tried this hive theme?
> 
> pretty neat stuff





*plays around with buttons, too*    *screams*   EEEEK!!!!

that's just crazy!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

The Hive continues here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86244


----------

